# Inspired by Chelsea: How do I keep my Louis Vuitton Mini...



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

Monogram clean?
2 years ago I bought a lovely keychain with a layer of pink denim...
But its so dorty right now and I dont know / dont dare how to clean it....
Any tips?


----------

